# Dimensions of Oberon Kindle 2 covers



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I emailed Oberon inquiring about the new dimensions of the Kindle 2 covers.  I noticed they had a measurement of 6" x 8 1/2" on the site yesterday but did not give a depth (thickness) measurement as they do with the Kindle 1 covers.

Don said they are only a fracton thinner.  The designers did not feel the need to go further than that just because the Kindle 2 is thinner.

I'm glad about this because, if they were thinner they might not be able to fold back well.  Looks like with these dimensions, I'm going to be able to use some of the protective gear I bought for Kindle 1.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My Cole is 6x 8.5? Sounds tight if that is correct?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. The cover is 6 x 8 1/2. I'll correct OP.


----------

